# Fast eddies



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

I am here in Merietta for the fast eddies late hatch classic. Currently it is shipping time. And then tomorrow is race time.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow. I have 2 birds in the race.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

Good luck to you bb. I actually don't have any birds in the race. I'm here with Marty Ladin. Good experience I might add. I'll keep an eye out for your birds, what's you band numbers ?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Zeppelin 28 & 34


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

It was nice meeting you bbc. Had fun out there at the race.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

How did the race turn out?


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like only 87 birds clocked out of 471.Results:
http://www.wincompanion.com/one_unikon/clockings/raceReport.php?skin=fasteddies&rid=1


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

It was a tough race. The birds got released and had a tail wind. Half way through the race turned into a head wind. As of right now they are still getting returns.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

It sure sorted out the good ones then.Top birds flying 1600 and 1500 ypm in a head wind.Some good birds.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

yeah for the most part. in that first drop they had marty ladin, jones bros, david clausing, and felix which all have been doing this for a long time. two guys over 80 years old. the previous years had excellent returns from what i was told. the turn out was huge in terms of people showing up.


----------



## triple7loft (Nov 22, 2012)

Man both these late hatch races in CA this year had bad returns on the day....


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

Which other one also? I would attribute it to the weather this time of year.


----------



## triple7loft (Nov 22, 2012)

The CA late hatch



soundmajorr said:


> Which other one also? I would attribute it to the weather this time of year.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Lloyd Felix is a Devriendt legend. He raised the original Pie Ball ( Pied Bald ) cock..... He has forgotten more than we'll ever know about breeding pigeons and maintaining a strain .....


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

This bird that won 1st on the drop was a blue checker. hes on the older side so he cant do all the manual work, so he has someone also named marty who helps him out. i thought it was interesting seeing the two old guys talk about the win. Marty ladin and felix. one is 83 and the other is 87. seemed like it rejuvinated them. also interesting on such a tough race you see a hand full of the top 6 birds all from well known pigeon fanciers. quality birds is what came though on a tough day.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

That's Marty Martinez, Felix is his mentor... Marty does all the lifting.. This will be a dangerous partnership, watch out....


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

I agree bhymer. with all the knowledge they both have, especially felix and the quality of birds.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fast-Eddies-Late-Hatch-Classic/150379844978057


Congrats to all...... Will try to attend next year....


----------



## Doggs (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Anyone got birds in this race?


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

bbcdon said:


> Zeppelin 28 & 34


I purchased a Zeppelin banded bird this year. A BB cock bird.
Kurps


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

zeppelin has good birds, good job. Hopefully it breeds well. I dont have birds in this race, but I will be entering birds this upcoming season for this next race. I will also be at this event again with Marty ladin. He has 10 in the race this season. will see how he does.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

soundmajorr said:


> zeppelin has good birds, good job. Hopefully it breeds well. I dont have birds in this race, but I will be entering birds this upcoming season for this next race. I will also be at this event again with Marty ladin. He has 10 in the race this season. will see how he does.


I bought him because of bbcdon's rep. I hope he breeds well also , Thanks.
Kurps


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I wish you the best Soundmajorr in the upcoming season. I will have to watch to see how good Marty Ladin does. From what is said he should make a showing.
Kurps


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you M Kurps. I wish you the best as well. Are you flying in a club or One Loft Races? or both? I hope Marty does well, but its hard enough to win these races once, let alone two years in a row lol. He has a good shot so far with 10 birds left. but training will start to get kicked up in a bit.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I have only flew a handful of races since starting racers again. Have had a lot of bad luck lets just say. The birds I bought were to just startup, not real race material except for a handful if that. I joined NPR club, the one Allen is sponsoring the PT classic in. The club will be flying 2 combines now is my understanding. The one old combine is hurting bad. I just purchased a nice group of breeders too.
Kurps


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

I understand. I was in your position 2 1/2 years ago. Didnt fly many races, was collecting a handful of breeders from around my area, and learning the ropes. I then acquired new breeders, started asking questions, and met Marty Ladin who taught me alot. Last year was a big success for me with new birds and new things i learned. won two races and placed birds in the top 10, top 10% and top 20%. with that being said, still have things i can do better on and would like to improve on. If you ever have any questions or need help on certain things, feel free to shoot me a private message, I would be more than glad to help if i can. What family lines are you breeding from this year?


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I had racing pigeon for the fun of it, not to make a living. I have had them for 20 years off and on a couple times. I haven't really raced since I was a kid. Life has had me occupied too much in the past to concentrate on pigeons. I just was going to really give it a go in 2014 but as I said it looks like I have been thrown a curve with the combine situation. I know my way pretty much around a pigeon but if I need advice I will ask, thank you. I always say your never too old to learn something new. Thanks again Soundmajorr.
Kurps


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I left out the second part, very impressive results I might add. The recent breeders I purchased are also from all over and a variety of strains. Mostly tough birds before speed but some are both. I don't exactly won't to give out my hopeful strains if you don't mind, I have competition around lol.
Kurps


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

Lol yeah I understand. I hope they do well for u. This is where all the fun starts. Breeding. Possibility of mixing. Line breeding. Inbreeding. Going with eyes or bodies and wings nap many ways to chose from. And then hope for the best.


----------

